# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  My HGH experience so far!

## Duck of Death

Hi folks!! Being a newbie to AR, I have gained a LOT of useful information so far by perusing the educational threads and other posts before I decided to embark on the following journey..... I hopw this will help other who have a similar situation to mine!
I am a male health care professional and am currently 53 years old. My stats are: height 6' 0", weight 170 lbs. I have been health and fitness conscious all my life and have lifted weights since about the age of 21. I competed in a masters bodybuilding competition at the age of 42 (on a dare from my then-wife), and had a ball doing it. However, I am very ectomorphic and have always had a hard time with heavy weights and gaining any weight myself (got ripped like a rabbit for the competition, tho.....). Since I passed 50, my energy levels dropped like a rock and my time in the gym was even harder. I didn't make any significant progress poundage-wise or shape-wise for years. As a matter of fact, I started growing a layer of fat around my waist that just would NOT come off no matter how hard I dieted or cardioed.
The long and short of it is, I got sick of going steadily downhill and began to do some research on this board and other sources. After some thought, I decided to start injections of Saizen HGH every morning (six on, one off) at 1.5iu. I know I should probably consider AS (especially test), but I am a little concerned about the natural test shut-down and I think that HGH has the lowest incidence of sides, especially at this level.
ANYWAY, My results so far are as follows: 
Week One: Nuttin. (didnt expect anything)
Week two: Nuttin.
Week three: Hmm...... started to sleep MUCH better and energy levels went up significantly. Looked forward to hitting the gym (Four times/week). Eating better, too!
Week Four: Studied myself in the mirror...... started to see increase in vascularity.....pants fitting looser!
Week Five: This stuff is for REAL!! I am making poundage and/or rep increases EVERY TIME I hit the gym and am lifting more now than I did when I was in my late thirties! I KNOW it shouldnt happen this quick but it can't be psychological after this many times!
Week six: The definition I had in my thirties is starting to return and I am THRILLED! Just thirty minutes of cardio 3X week. Sleeping like a baby now and my energy levels are great! Getting more work done at work and at the gym. Have to make a conscious effort now not to overtrain - I can't wait to hit the weights now!
I will post some more in weeks to come - I know that this dosage seems awfully small and the time is very short but this is honestly how the HGH has affected me. I'll be goddammed if I'll give this stuff up if these results continue! A side note - while working out the other day one of the girls who works at the gym approached me and chatted me up. She is 38 and in great shape herself. We have a DATE on friday!! HOOAHH!
I'll post some pictures soon of my before and current pics. Please don't rip on me too hard, I know I'll never be huge especially at my age but I am just going for the ripped and fit look!
HGH RULES!!!

----------


## znak

I am 48 and have been thinking about HGH... humm, this looks like a very promising data point.

Getting old sucks!

----------


## MachZ

Nice post, sounds like the hgh will do wonders for you at your age, keep us posted on your results if you have time.
Good luck on the date...

----------


## Duck of Death

OK here I am again to keep everyone up to date on my HGH progress. After eight weeks on the HGH, I have upped the dosage to 1.8 iu as I seem to tolerate that OK. I did have some carpal-like symptoms for a few days, but that has gone away. I have had these symptoms in the past when I have lifted too heavy, even without HGH. I am still doing six on/one off although I don't know why. Seems like the pituitary would need more than one day to learn how to crank out HGH again. Strength continues to improve, but the gains have leveled off a little. I still sleep very well, especially when i take 3mg. of Melatonin before bed. Oddly, my weight is staying the same, but my waist size is decreasing! Havent measured yet, but I will as soon as I get some pics together for you to look at.
As for THE DATE>>>>>>> Man, what a night! I picked her up at her place, she was wearing a strapless little black dress and looked quite the knockout! We had a few glasses of wine and then I took her to dinner at a very nice place and had scallops in wine, tomatoes with fresh mozzarella, and another bottle of wine (hm...this must be why the weight is not going down.......). We then went to my place, got comfy on the couch, put some tunes on and mauled each other for two hours. We are hitting it off great and I'll see her again soon!!
I would love to run some test with the HGH, but since I am new to this, I don't know anyone around my neck of the woods and I don't plan on getting busted at my age, so I guess Ill just wait for now. I'll post again soon..........

----------


## GeoQuadzilla

Awesome read man! Glad to see your doing so well both in your professional, and personal life. Good luck in the future :Thumps Up:

----------


## Duck of Death

GeoQuadzilla:
Thanks for the nice comments - I just think it would be nice for me to try to give back a bit to the members of this board since I already have gotten so much from it.

40Something: You mentioned you ran some HGH in the past - why did you quit?? If your results were even a little of what I have experienced so far, I would think you would have to have it dragged away from your cold, dead hands!

----------


## johnsomebody

Hey Duck, good to hear, I've had some Jintropin in the fridge since November I'm thinking of starting in June. I'm glad to hear you can get good results at a low dose since the stuff is so danged expensive.

Could I ask how much you're paying?

----------


## Duck of Death

> Hey Duck, good to hear, I've had some Jintropin in the fridge since November I'm thinking of starting in June. I'm glad to hear you can get good results at a low dose since the stuff is so danged expensive.
> 
> Could I ask how much you're paying?



........Sure can..... I use Saizen and am paying about 15.00 per iu. Please let me know how the Jinotropin works for you, as I have seen some websites that are selling it for around 7.50/iu. I would like to cut my costs if at all possible.

----------


## GeoQuadzilla

> GeoQuadzilla:
> Thanks for the nice comments - I just think it would be nice for me to try to give back a bit to the members of this board since I already have gotten so much from it.
> 
> 40Something: You mentioned you ran some HGH in the past - why did you quit?? If your results were even a little of what I have experienced so far, I would think you would have to have it dragged away from your cold, dead hands!


No problem man I think it's good to share good experiences about AAS/GH because they get such a bad rap, I really like seeing people flourish with the use of them... and this board is awesome no doubt :Thumps Up:

----------


## johnsomebody

$15 per iu??? That's $1500 for a 100 iu kit?? Oy Gott, if that's right you're paying too much.

----------


## BUYLONGTERM

Hmmmm, Makes me want to get back on gh.

----------


## woodiechopper

I've been running it since January but it's hard to separate the effects from AS.

----------


## Duck of Death

> I've been running it since January but it's hard to separate the effects from AS.



Well, that's another reason I decided to run HGH alone without test, at least for awhile. I wanted to see what sides and benefits hgh has when used alone. Otherwise, I wouldn't know if it was the HGH or the test that was making me grow an extra appendage!!

----------


## elicotton

Bump. Any updates?

----------


## Duck of Death

OK, it now has been around twelve weeks after starting my HGH regimen. I have switched to Jintropin from Saizen since the price is so much better. However, I really think that Jin is MUCH more potent than Saizen as I was injecting 2.0 iu (like the Saizen)and getting some hellacious soreness in my wrists and joints. I cut back to 1.5 iu/day and the symptoms went away.
I continue to build definition and size, especially in my upper body. Nothing dramatic, but for a 53-year old, it sure looks good to me! Strength continues to go up and waist size going down. I had the best of intentions to do a lot of cardio, but I have really done next to nothing and the fat keeps going down! I now weigh 174 (up from 168) and have taken an inch and a half off the waist. Next week I plan on starting a test cycle to see what happens with that addition and I promise to start that cardio. I still havent got any pictures yet ( a little chicken, I guess, I am not a real big guy), but maybe with a little encouragement from the females, I will get the guts up! More to come............

----------


## johnsomebody

Hey Duck, those are amazing results with just 1.5iu/day -that's good to hear and thanx for the update.

What time of day are you taking it? And you're going SubQ on your abs?

----------


## robotechjair

I have a question. I have 3 boxes of serostim H.G.H. one box expired on 04/30/04 is it still any good? I mean can i use it even if it expired over 3o days ago. Also are steroids unsafe to use if they expired? thanks for all your help.

----------


## Duck of Death

> Hey Duck, those are amazing results with just 1.5iu/day -that's good to hear and thanx for the update.
> 
> What time of day are you taking it? And you're going SubQ on your abs?



I inject the Jin in the morning right before breakfast and Yes, I am going subQ in the ab area.
I rotate from the left love handle to the middle left of the navel and then the same two sites on the right. (four sites). The 1.5 seems to be all I can handle without the wrist and joint pain, but I will try a bit more when I start my Test.

----------


## Farmer

53 and hitting the gym AND ladies like a 20 year old..keep up the good work!

Peace

Farmer

----------


## Duck of Death

> 53 and hitting the gym AND ladies like a 20 year old..keep up the good work!
> 
> Peace
> 
> Farmer



....... I swear, I am hornier now for nookie than I was at 21 - and I was horny THEN!! I just live for women. It's too bad most of them make sex out to be such a big deal and/or have been so polluted mentally by society that they are sexual fizzle-outs. However, the few that are LEFT............... HOOAH!

----------


## damiongage

awsome thread keep it up......you have my interest....

----------


## Duck of Death

One more thing I have noticed from the HGH use which I have neglected to mention - I have always had a problem with moderate acne (even at 53). Perhpas this is due to my high natural test levels (1004). The HGH has completely cleared that up, which really could be a great thing for adoloscents going through pubertal acne. Docs should pobably do some research on low dosages for this purpose.

Anyway, I have decided to begin a first cycle of Testosterone Cypionate and would appreciate some comments and/or critiques!! It looks like this:
Test Cyp 400mg/wk (2Xwk) - Week 1-10
Arimidex 2mg/wk (2Xwk) - Week 1-10
HCG 750 iu / wk (250iu 3X wk) - Week 1-11

PCT - 
Nolvadex 20 mg. - (40mg/day week 11
20 mg/day week 12-14)

By the Way, Thanks to Rickson, Woodiechopper, JohnSomebody, Pheedno, Swale, and anyone I forgot for their comeraderie and help in developing this cycle.

I start next Sunday - I'm really stoked!!!

----------


## mountain man

Great updates DD, I didn't see any mention of noticable hair growth or scar tissue repair wrinkles things of that sort.
I was thinking of Jinotrpin also 100iu for 450, I could probably get a script but I guess it would cost the same without insurance.

I noticed your gonnA STACK CYPOINATE someone told me to do that also

Has anyone mentioned cytomel ?? It sounds good but I'm no chemist like these guys.. jeez 
It'll take me months just to make up my mind.

Keep it up

MM

----------


## Duck of Death

> Great updates DD, I didn't see any mention of noticable hair growth or scar tissue repair wrinkles things of that sort.
> I was thinking of Jinotrpin also 100iu for 450, I could probably get a script but I guess it would cost the same without insurance.
> 
> I noticed your gonnA STACK CYPOINATE someone told me to do that also
> 
> Has anyone mentioned cytomel ?? It sounds good but I'm no chemist like these guys.. jeez 
> It'll take me months just to make up my mind.
> 
> Keep it up
> ...


.....Glad you mentioned that....... that is another thing I forgot to mention. My hair and fingernail growth has noticeably accelerated! I find myself scheduling haircuts MUCH more frequently now! Haven't noticed much in the way of wrinkle repair, but I am not real wrinkly anyway......
As far as taking months to make up your mind about a cycle of whatever, that is a plus to me. Just take your time, pick the great information from this board, get some help from the mods and others, and then make your decision. Don't rush it!

Oh......got another date tonight with the gym gal..gonna go to dinner, see "Troy", and then repair to my house where we will drink some wine and hopefully commence mauling each other. Life is good.........

----------


## topcat50

Duck ,Have enjoyed reading your thread and wanted to let you know that I'll be 51 next month and I've been on 2iu's of Humatrope daily for four months . 
I also immediately noticed the fatloss within the first couple of weeks . I was on one of my partial diets of just cleaning my eating up somewhat and still dropped about 8 lbs which took me down to 218 . Over the past few weeks I have brought my weight back up to 223 and still my waist is down dramatically . I have been running 400 mg of cypionate weekly with this and my training is going great ! All you guys have been talking prices and I hate to rub it in but my growth is coming from my endocrinologist and through my Prescription Insurance Plan I'm recieving a 3 month supply ( each a 24 mg cartridge ) for $ 60.00 every 3 months and he says he will keep me on for life ! PLUS presciption for unlimited refills of Cypionate . Pretty good DEAL eh ?
By the way , I haven't had any of the wrist pain some associate with the GH . Good luck with your girlfriend , take her down with 20 mg of Levitra one night if you want to ruin her ! Seeya , Topcat

----------


## Lozgod

Subscribing to the thread, keep the good info coming.

----------


## Dowstrategy

54 year old getting ready to start GH. I am getting Kexing Fitropin (international) $2.2 IU The Fitropin kits have 120 IU vs Jintropin 100 IU and both get good reviews on multiple boards. Plan on taking 2 IU/D to start. On a cycle right now. Hope my experience equals that of the Duck!

----------


## Duck of Death

First, I am sorry I have not posted in awhile but business and family concerns have taken priority as of late.
I started the cycle mentioned above on June 13 ( I was surprised I didnt get more feedback on it, especially since I decided to forgo Clomid in the PCT for Nolvadex since, considering what I do for a living, visual disturbances would be a disaster) and my observations so far are as follows:
My weight started at 174 (up from 168 when I started the HGH). I am still taking 2iu of Jintropin along with the cycle. I am injecting the test in da butt ( I tried a quad injection, but when I got it almost all the way in, I hit something hard and I chickened out). I have since gone back to the buttular injections.
I haven't noticed anything dramatic as regards the poundages I can handle in the gym, but my strength keeps going up along the same progess line as it has since I started the HGH. Of course, it has only been two weeks, so I expected that. What I HAVE noticed is the almost constant pump I get during and after workouts - expecially in the biceps and triceps. The muscles feel like iron!! I am currently doing a four-way split (Chest & tris, Back & bis, shoulders & abs, and legs) and working each group once /week. I HAVE been faithful to the cardio and am now doing 35 minutes of treadmill on my off days (translates to three times/week). I am trying to eat everything in sight and am packing in the protein. I still have a glass of wine with my dinner, but I don't think that will hurt much.
I weighed myself today after my leg workout and I tipped in at 177 - must be all the food! I still don't feel fat, though - my current squeeze (the gym chick) constantly compliments me on my condition and the other day she said, "Jeez, are you getting big in the arms". Made me feel great!
Oh, along that line, sexual function seems to be affected already. I wake up every morning with a screaming rod and spontaneous erections (like when I was sixteen) are occuring frequently! I hate this - NOT!
I am examining myself often for the dreaded gyno and the shrunken nuts - so far so good! Another observation - my joints are very sore at night (probably from the increased poundages that I am handling). Ibuprofen helps a lot but I will probably add Deca if I do this again.
I will keep you up to date!!

----------


## bigjohnr

Hi Mr. Duck,
My joints are very sore especially at night. I did not have this pain until I put the ghg into my cycle about 4 weeks ago. My hands are really swollen and my feet are on and off but the feet seem to be getting better. I am using 4 IU's a day and I am 44 years old and weigh 237 with about 13% bodyfat.
Does any one think the pain is from the gear or from the HGH, either way it is a pain in the rear.

----------


## over40mule

4 IU of HGH is what a lot of top pro bb use. try using less (1-2 IU). Your joint pain should subside.

----------


## johnsomebody

Geez, I'm so jealous! On my two cycles I never got that killer boner side effect. Makes me feel wacked.

By the way what kind of test are you using?

From all I've read Nolva and Clomid pretty much have the same possibility of "occular toxicity" or whatever it is. I'm an artist myself, so it was a BIG concern to me so i was pleasantly surprised that I've had no probs from it myself either time. There's a lot of debate about it but from all I can tell Nolva should be just as good post cycle as Clomid. 

Have fun!

----------


## Duck of Death

> Hi Mr. Duck,
> My joints are very sore especially at night. I did not have this pain until I put the ghg into my cycle about 4 weeks ago. My hands are really swollen and my feet are on and off but the feet seem to be getting better. I am using 4 IU's a day and I am 44 years old and weigh 237 with about 13% bodyfat.
> Does any one think the pain is from the gear or from the HGH, either way it is a pain in the rear.



Hey BigJohn;

That is one hell of a lot of HGH. My joints acted up at about 2,5IU of Saizen and only 1.8iu of Jintropin. I have since dropped back to only 1.5iu of Jin and the joints are OK now. (Especially my main joint since I started the Test.....hee hee)  :Dancing Banana:

----------


## bigjohnr

Thanks Duck of Death and over40mule. I am going to cut back. It will last me twice as long which will be nice. My main joint has been getting pumped also, my wife is in heaven, except the other day I walked into starbucks and got a spontanious hard on like a 16 year old. I did get a few glances from the ladies. :-)

----------


## Duck of Death

> Thanks Duck of Death and over40mule. I am going to cut back. It will last me twice as long which will be nice. My main joint has been getting pumped also, my wife is in heaven, except the other day I walked into starbucks and got a spontanious hard on like a 16 year old. I did get a few glances from the ladies. :-)



.......HAR HAR HAR!!!! Just one of the risks you take, my man. Did the Starbucks gals ask you, " Is that a biscotti in your pants or are you just glad to see us?"  :Big Grin:

----------


## Duck of Death

Howdy to all...I hope this post finds everyone well and thriving. I am now in the middle of the fourth week of my Test/HGH cycle and I have a LOT to report!! Here goes:
1) Weight is up to 182!! I have NEVER weighed this much in my life but my pants fit the same as always and my serratus muscles still show (Yes, I am a closet flexer). I stared out at 168 before the HGH only, so the HGH+test has given me a net 14 pounds!! I was wondering when those who work with me and other friends would begin to remark at the change in my physical appearance. It has started to happen! One of my buddies said, "Have you been working out?? You look like you have put on weight". I replied, "Do I look fat??" To which he said, "No, you look good! Just ....bigger."
2) I am eating much more than usual (for me), but since this is not a serious "bulking" attempt, my typical day diet looks like this:
a) breakfast - five egg whites + one whole egg with two tablespoons of Sargento low fat mozzarella. One orange, half a slice of pita bread, and coffee.
b) Mid-morning snack - One scoop of "Allthewhey" protein in 8 oz. skim milk and two rice cakes (I actually like them. I know, thats weird).
c) Lunch- two chicken breasts, steamed broccoli and a banana.
d) dinner - a steak, or fish, or a large hamburger (all grilled), with a baked potato and a large tossed salad w/ balsamic vinegar. Oh, and a glass of white or red wine.
e) before bed - another scoop of allthewhey in milk.
Comments and "not eating enough" flames welcome (putting on fire-retardant suit)
3) The test has KICKED IN!! I am hefting poundages that just five months ago were impossible for me, and what a feeling THAT is! Example: I used to do two sets of DB bench presses as part of my chest routine. Reps were 20 and 15 with 35 and 40 pound bells (I TOLD you I am a poundage pussy). Yesterday I did three sets: 15/12/10 with 40/45/and 50 pound bells on the INCLINE bench. I could have handled MORE as all those went up easily but I am leery of tendon injury so I am going to throttle my ambition and increase wieght and reps very gradually. The pumps are fantastic and even body parts which I thought were "unpumpable" (ex. back) just feel like rock about 1/4 of the way into the workout.
4) I HATE QUAD INJECTIONS!! - I did my first one last week. No problems, but that sucker was SORE for four days afterward!!! $%^&^%$$#!!!!! Going to stick with the buttular area - no soreness at ALL there!
5) I have developed "gyno paranoia". Obsessive examination of my nips in the mirror and tactile examination have become normal. I thought I felt a little nip soreness, so I added 20mg Nova to the cycle twice per week.

Well, that's about it for now - as always, I would appreciate input and criticism. If this helps any of us geriatrics who are considering HGH and/or Test, I can only say this. The feeling that I get when the hard workouts in the gym are OBSERVABLE and QUICKLY is heady, indeed. The added intensity that you put in when you can see the results of your work is undoubtedly an additive factor to the results of AS. I do plan on having blood work done after the last shot and after PCT, so we will see how things go. However, I feel GREAT and my little gym chick squeeze loves my turbo-powered maulings  :Dancing Banana:  
Check in witcha soon!! Stay safe/research/ and live well!!

----------


## bigjohnr

Yes Duck, the ladies at Starbucks thought I was glad to see them or thought that I really, really liked coffee.
I am glad to hear that you are doing so well. It is good that you are cautious. I used to own a famous body building gym and I had some guys that had dicks like spagetti....they may have gotten hard but as soon as it hit something wet they went limp, just like putting spagetti into boiling water. 
Keep an eye on it, better yet, have your gym chick inspect it.
I recently went for my over 40 doctors appointment and the doc walks in and she is a stunning 6' hot blond. She checks me for a hernia by sitting down at eye level with my dick and starts cheking me out then starts rubbing my balls to check for lumps, then tells me to turn around and bend over to stick her finger in my ass, I asked her if she was going to respect me in the morning. The funny thing is now all my friends are scheduling appointments with her and they all want the full exam.
Keep up the good work and keep me posted.

----------


## Duck of Death

.....Man, I thought this thread would get a lot more input, especially from the over 30 crowd and those who are just doing a first cycle, with or without HGH. Do any of you bros have similar or different experiences to mine?? The more input and discussion we have between us, the better we will understand the results we can get. My feeling is that this "augmentation" regimen is different when we get past 30, but that is a gut feeling.

----------


## bigjohnr

I am new to the HGH and I like it so far but I am only 6 weeks in.
As far as AS, I am noticing that at 44 I can do more without my temper being affected. I did a few cycles in my early 30's but I would blow up if the wind blew the wrong way so I stopped. Now I am doing 500 mg or test eth, 400 mg of eq and 500 mg of sust 250 per week and I am not experiencing any temper change. My dick is like a 16 year olds and I am more tired than usual but other than that I am not getting pissy at all.
That is my story. I hope the HGH kicks in more. I am not sleeping any better I don't think, maybe a little better, but the body fat has come down. I was 222 lbs and 23% bf, now I am 239 lbs and 12 % bf, according to the bf scale I use.

----------


## Jack87

Very good read so far Duck...

Being mid thirties myself I have seriously considered HGH, but 

have not decided to commit so much $$$ to it yet... But threads 

like this have me really thinking about it...  :Wink:  Keep us updated bro...

----------


## Geno_O

Hi Duck, thanks for the all of the info. 

I am 47 years of age. I tried HGH when I was 44. I was on for about 2 months and came off due to joint pain. I was told that had I stayed on I would have seen a significant reduction in pain by month 4. I may give HGH another try some time in the future. As for now, I am on HRT and very happy with it. I have scripts for test and anadrol and these are working wonders for me in my quest to stay strong and healthy.  :Smilie:

----------


## Dowstrategy

54 year old ex marine. Getting ready to start an extended course of hgh (at least 8 mo) plan on using 2 iu day.

----------


## Lozgod

> 54 year old ex marine. Getting ready to start an extended course of hgh (at least 8 mo) plan on using 2 iu day.


Cool start a thread diary bro.

----------


## stitch1967

> 54 year old ex marine. Getting ready to start an extended course of hgh (at least 8 mo) plan on using 2 iu day.


Dow,
OOh Rah, Warhound good to see "brothers" on board. Can't wait to hear how the cycle goes?


Duck,
This is a great thread. Thanx for the info. I am into my 4th wk of a 400mg test e cycle (1st cycle), but am going to have to pull off right now because of personal life issues. My test had just started to kick in....some. I know exactly what you mean about the complete body pumps and the hard feeling. My strength is still on the climb since its only been 4 days since my last shot.

As far as shots, try delts with a 25g 1" needle, they are painless and I like them much better than glutes even. I've been scared off the quad shots by too many posts in this forum.

Good luck and keep up the posts.

----------


## stitch1967

Questin Duck and other HGH users...The HGH's you guys are using how many mg's are there per IU? The one I'm looking at to add to my test when I can start up again is $153 for 6mg = 18 IU. Is this normal? It's Somatropin.

----------


## Duck of Death

> Questin Duck and other HGH users...The HGH's you guys are using how many mg's are there per IU? The one I'm looking at to add to my test when I can start up again is $153 for 6mg = 18 IU. Is this normal? It's Somatropin.



Hey Stitch and everyone on board this thread...... Thanks for the great input! The HGH comes in vials of a certain number of ius (ex. Jintropin, which comes in 10iu little vials). The number of ius per ml. depends entirely on how it is reconstituted. For example, you could inject 2ml. of bacteriostatic water into a 10iu Jin vial and this would give you a 5iu/ml solution to inject. Easier is to reconstitute with 1ml of BW which yields 10iu/ml. Then it is easy to use a slin pin to calculate your dose. For example, 1.5 iu is 10.5 on the slin syringe. 2iu would be 20. All 10 iu at once would be 100 on the syringe (and make you turn green and bust out of your shirt). So don't think mgs when dealing with HGH, think ius!  :Hmmmm:

----------


## bigjohnr

Mr. Duck,
How many weeks are you on the HGH. I am on 7 weeks now and the fat is coming off but many say that it really kicks in after the 3 to 4 month point.
Thanks

----------


## Duck of Death

> Mr. Duck,
> How many weeks are you on the HGH. I am on 7 weeks now and the fat is coming off but many say that it really kicks in after the 3 to 4 month point.
> Thanks



.....Hey Bigjohnr: I have been on the HGH since early February. That makes it five/six months or so.

...... and Stitch: I got ahold of a few 25ga / 3ml syringes and tried to draw up my test cyp for tomorrow. Man, it took forever!! Sheesh, I hope it doesnt take that long to inject!! I have been using 21 ga points. Seems big, I know, but since I am such a tough guy they don't hurt.  :LOL:  ( I cry for ten minutes after injecting).

----------


## johnsomebody

Hey Duck are you making sure to blow air into the vial before drawing out? (Don't mean to insult your intelligence, but you do know to draw an equal amount of air to what you'll be pulling out into the syringe before going into the vial, blowing it into the vial, then pulling the oil, right?)

Actually, that's kinda off topic! Sorry!

Here's a Q that's on: Why not just use the H2O that comes with the Jin, which it says is good for two weeks once reconstituted if refridgerated, rather than bacteriostatic water, which has to be purchased seperately?

----------


## johnsomebody

Hey, that's my 1000th post! I'm now a senior member! When do I get my secret decoder ring?

Oops, off topic again...

----------


## Duck of Death

> Hey Duck are you making sure to blow air into the vial before drawing out? (Don't mean to insult your intelligence, but you do know to draw an equal amount of air to what you'll be pulling out into the syringe before going into the vial, blowing it into the vial, then pulling the oil, right?)
> 
> Actually, that's kinda off topic! Sorry!
> 
> Here's a Q that's on: Why not just use the H2O that comes with the Jin, which it says is good for two weeks once reconstituted if refridgerated, rather than bacteriostatic water, which has to be purchased seperately?



..Hey JS: Yup, I blew a whole bunch of air into the vial but the oil took its sweet time dripping into the syringe. What a drag!
As for the Jin-water, About every third ampule shatters when I snap off the top and I am worried about cutting the poop out of my fingers, even with a towel wrapped around the amp. A nice big vial of BW that I had left over from my Saizen kit works great!

----------


## stitch1967

> ...... and Stitch: I got ahold of a few 25ga / 3ml syringes and tried to draw up my test cyp for tomorrow. Man, it took forever!! Sheesh, I hope it doesnt take that long to inject!!


Yeah, it takes a while to draw with 25g but no it doesn't take that long to inject. It does make you go nice and slow though which helps on soreness and bleeding a lot.

I usually load two or three syringes with a 18g needle then put my fresh 25's on afterward.

----------


## Badgerman

I'm 47.....210.....6'0"......too much bodyfat. Not much energy to work out and kinda generally depressed. I sit on my arse all day. I've been starting to lift and I do get a little cardio throwing the football around with the kid. I'm going on HGH (jintropin) 2iu a day. I'm hoping it will help me sleep better and have more energy. Do I need test too? I was thinking of Sustanon 250 a week. Suggestions?

----------


## Duck of Death

> I'm 47.....210.....6'0"......too much bodyfat. Not much energy to work out and kinda generally depressed. I sit on my arse all day. I've been starting to lift and I do get a little cardio throwing the football around with the kid. I'm going on HGH (jintropin) 2iu a day. I'm hoping it will help me sleep better and have more energy. Do I need test too? I was thinking of Sustanon 250 a week. Suggestions?



Hey Badgerman - all I can tell you is read this thread and listen to me when I tell you that I have had great experiences so far with the HGH and even BETTER results when I started 400mg. of test cyp per week. When you are standing naked in front of a 36 year old chickie and she says: "Geez you are 53??? You have the body of a 25 year old!!" I can't tell you how good it feels!!!!  :Dancing Banana:  
Sleep is better and deeper, strength in the gym is WAY up, and I just have a much more positive outlook on life. I just went through a messy divorce, so that outlook means a lot to me.
I recommend it highly!!

----------


## Big_Diesel

Great post! Ive thought about Gh but have yet to find a reliable source. Glad its working so well for you guys keep up the good work...........

----------


## Big_Diesel

Heres a site for cheap pins carecenter.com  comes all wrapped in plain brown paper..............

----------


## Badgerman

Ok I've got my test cyp. How much should I start with? I tried 300mg of deca earlier and bloated up like a blimp. Edema galore. Will the same thing happen with the test and HGH?

----------


## Big_Diesel

What kinda Deca was it? All these post about bloating on Deca makes me wonder if its not Test instead. You should not bloat that bad on low doses of Deca. Wait until you start the Test ......MichelinMan...........  :Dancing Banana:

----------


## Badgerman

It was legit human nandrolone by Watson pharm......I was using topical test gel until I got the cyp.....so maybe it was the test. If that's what happens with test....I want no part of that. Can I combine it with a mild diuretic HCTZ to control the edema?

----------


## woodiechopper

Sounds like you're doing great. If you don't like quad injections, try delts. It's right up there near your eyes so you can see what you're doing and there is actually a lot of meat and relatively few blood vessels/nerves (from my experience).

----------


## Fitcher

It is said that jintropin is the only 191 amino acid gh production in China,is it true? Who know about it? I want to know the detail for my gh choice .

----------


## znak

> It was legit human nandrolone by Watson pharm......I was using topical test gel until I got the cyp.....so maybe it was the test. If that's what happens with test....I want no part of that. Can I combine it with a mild diuretic HCTZ to control the edema?


My doc gives me teslac to control bloating during TRT. I have had no problems at all, so it must be working. I take 50 mg every other day.

I agree with Duck, 400 mg for the cyp is about right.

----------


## Duck of Death

I have a little less than three weeks left on my test/HGH cycle and have a few things to report:
1) OK, OK, I did a few more quad injections and I have gotten used to the soreness that accompanies them. Much more convenient than glute injections cause you can see well.
2) Nuts have not shrunken at all - I believe the intermittent HCG injections are doing their job!
3) Weight is at 184 now - remember I have not really been pounding down food cause I dont really consider this a "bulking" effort.
4) Strength in all lifts goes up each and every time I hit the gym (four-way split - four times /week).
5) Now using the Jin at 2 iu/day (six on, one off). Joints have been fine.
6) Skin tone (especially around the face) has markedly improved. I can see why some call HGH a "face lift in a vial".
7) Still taking Liquinolva at 10 mg/day along with the arimidex . No water bloating.

Oh, and I was out with a 46 year-old.very lovely and petite lady last night - the subject over dinner turned to age reversal and hormone therapy - she ASKED me if I ever used HGH because she was very interested in it. I am wondering if I should let her in on my secret (I feel like Batman must feel - Hee Hee!). In any case, we went back to her place and got comfy on the sofa - she said "turn over - I want to give you a back rub and take off your shirt". Well, I stripped to the waist and she started feeling me up. She was saying things like, "Oooooo.......I love your muscles - they are so hard and tight". I know, I know, sounds like a porno novel.........
Hey, you just dont know how **** GOOD that feels to hear that!!!!!!! I am hooked on this stuff - I will NEVER give it up!  :Dancing Banana:

----------


## darmadoc

You sure spend a lot of quality time on sofas!!!!

----------


## znak

> Well, I stripped to the waist and she started feeling me up. She was saying things like, "Oooooo.......I love your muscles - they are so hard and tight". I know, I know, sounds like a porno novel.........
> Hey, you just dont know how **** GOOD that feels to hear that!!!!!!! I am hooked on this stuff - I will NEVER give it up!


DoD, What can I say, You be DA MAN!

A walking-talking advertizement for HGH. 

You be da man!

----------


## Fitcher

It is said that fitropin is 192 amino acid different with Jintropin,Is that really?

----------


## Fitcher

I ordered fitropin twice,the first time is was great.But the second time,look like it went bad during the transportation,has anybody has similar experience?

----------


## Fitcher

I saw that most are using Jintropin and fitropin now,If I want to choose one,who can tell me which are better?

----------


## Animal Cracker

Good info-keep it coming

----------


## map

Hey gentelman,
Just opened up the over 30 forum, i will share my hgh exsp. started about 5.5 months ago with a 10 week aas cycle of deca qv and sutanon 250 @ 500mg per week started the hgh at 1 and got to 3ius 6 on 1 of. Been off the anabolic for over 3 months but continuing the hgh. At 43 this is the most productive cycle i ahve ever done. Last was almost 10 years ago. I started at a weight of 165, pretty lean, at 8 weeks in i was up to almost 190, still lean and very hard. Have to tell you at this point i am still over 180 at 5-7 and look in the mirror and i can't believe i have maintained such quality size and shape. I am concervative, but i had to take my shirt off in the gym at maximum pump to assure myself i was seeing what i thought, th ecouple of people their fell back in amazement, THE STUFF WORKS, i will further cont. i have planned a little booster of test E and EQ to see if i can take this one step more. Its all to exciting to ignore, what do you all think?

----------


## bigjohnr

Hey duck how about an update???
Thanks bro!!

----------


## Duck of Death

OK, folks, I finished my HGH/testcyp cycle on September 2 and am now in my 4th week of PCT using 40mg. Nolva/day. I ran the HGH at 1.5iu throughout the cycle and am continuing with it.
Here are my observations:
1) Strength in the gym has plateaued, but I have not LOST any strength on my lifts.
2) Weight has dropped slightly to 181. My weight when I finished the test was
185lbs.
3) Near the end of the test, my sleep was not as deep as it had been when just on HGH. I notice the sleep now is much better when off the test.
4) My nuts are fine - no shrinkage during the cycle. This is probably due to the low doses of HCG I ran throughout. (the complete cycle was posted earlier in the thread).
5) Sexual side effects were weird. No problem with erections, but during the test it took FOREVER to bust a nut.......anyone else notice this?? Strange....
6) Some sporadic acne breakouts on face but nothing major.
7) Todays' blood pressure - 135/83.

I PROMISE I will get some pictures posted - I have some of me before the HGH only and after eight weeks of HGH, but I want to post them all at the same time.
Oh, and the 46-year old chickie who I see regularly for recreational indoor sports  :Dancing Banana:  has started her HGH at .5 iu/day. We split a Jin kit yesterday and she is injecting herself like a champ!! She hasnt noticed anything yet, but I'll update you on that as well.
I plan on another cycle in about ten weeks - I think I will do test again plus EQ and some Var thrown in. 
My only comment is, why is this so illegal?? It has made a HUGE difference in my life and outlook with NO ill effects that I can see. Bogus politicians.........

----------


## bigjohnr

great post duck! I have a hard time busing a nut when on test for a while but I am horney as a 16 year old. It is weird. I am 44, maybe it is because of our age. My wife can't get enough of the way I look though.

----------


## znak

> 1) Strength in the gym has plateaued, but I have not LOST any strength on my lifts.
> 2) Weight has dropped slightly to 181. My weight when I finished the test was
> 185lbs.



Good stuff duck, thanks for the update.

1) What were your gains in strength like with just hgh and then with hgh and test? I imagine that your strength is has leveled off after the test. It will be interesting to see if it continues climbing after PCT on hgh alone, like it did before test.

2) What was your weight pre-test cylce?

3) Check your pm

----------


## Matt muscle

Hey Mate..loved your posts on GH... Im 41 this year and have been on HRT for the last couple of years... so know most of the problems with taking test injections long term. Your difficulty reaching orgasm is simply high levels of E2, (estriadol). Which of course is as a result of the supraphysiological levels of test in your system. Nolvadex probably wont help this.. something like proviron or arimidex may. The growth hormone probably stopped any problems with erectile function... one reason I want to get on that magic stuff. Im trying to convince my doctor that I need it for ED... as apparently it works wonders for that too.  :Elephant:   :Blush:

----------


## sensei_jim

Duck, Big personal thank you here. I was really debating on whether or not to spend the $350 + per month on this with my next cycle (which starts in two weeks), and I think I will, thanks to you! I'm kicking and screaming into middle age too, months away from 40.  :LOL:  

The only thing I gotta get over is forking over $1600 (for 500 iu) in a single transaction. This makes me very uncomfortable, as there really is no recourse against most of the sources. I guess I could get 100 iu kits and pay an average of $140 a month more, and order 4 weeks ahead of need, but I hate the thought of getting in the middle of it and missing a week.

Can I have your thoughts on this.

----------


## bigjohnr

sensei jim, what I do is order a kit at a time, when one comes i order the next. it takes about a week to come so I have plenty of time. I have 5 kits now and don't have to order for a while. I didn't like the idea of having a ton of money out either.
hope this helps. I am 44 years old and on HGH also for 4 months so far.

----------


## znak

Duck:

What were your gains in strength like with just hgh and then with hgh and test? I imagine that your strength is has leveled off after the test. 

It will be interesting to see if it continues climbing after PCT on hgh alone, like it did before test.

Any guess on this?

----------


## Duck of Death

Well, I have been done with my Test/HGH cycle for awhile now (finished Sept.2) and have been done with my PCT (Nolvadex alone) for a month or so.
Here are my observations:
1) Strength has gone down slightly but not a lot. I would estimate my lifts are about 5% less than when on the test. I still am much stronger than I was when I first started HGH alone.
2) My weight started at 170 pounds and reached a max of 185 when the end of the Test/HGH cycle was reached. Since then, I leveled off at 180 pounds and am steady. My waist is down 1.5" and my shoulders and chest are much improved. Hey, I'll take a solid ten pounds at my age (54 now). The inetresting thing is that I probably underate since I did not consider this to be a "bulking" effort. Even with the under-eating, I still put on a solid ten pounds.
3) PCT was uneventful. The Nolva alone seemed to work fine and it only took about four weeks post-cycle to regain my previous ability to bust a nut (the ONLY troublesome side I experienced). Nuts didnt shrink hardly at all and I attribute that to taking HCG THROUGHOUT the cycle (250 iu every two days). Big props to SWALE for this advice!! 
4) I didnt realize how much the body needs sleep when on test. I slept a LOT.
5) Blood pressure went up (from 125/80 pre-cycle to 152/83 while on). I was not too concerned about this because it was the systolic that was elevated. Resting heart rate went up as well - it seemed my heart was always clipping along even while in bed! This was undoubtedly the source of the elevated systolic BP.This effect is gone.

All in all, I consider this a positive effort and I plan another cycle soon. I am considering the following:
Test Eth or Cyp 400mg./week 1-12
Deca 200mg./week 1-10
Oxandrolone 25mg./day week 6-14
Liquidex .5mg / two days throughout
Nolva 10mg./day throughout
HCG 250iu/two days throughout
HGH 2iu/day (Sundays off) throughout

PCT Nolva 40mg./day week one
20mg./day weeks two - three
10mg./day week four.
I am also toying with the idea of adding IGF during PCT because I hear it helps keep gains as well as maintain strength after PCT.

Comments?? I particularly would love to hear about my proposed cycle from some of my "senior" gym buds who have more experience with the magic firewater than I do!!

----------


## bigjohnr

Good post Duck. Did you come off of the HGH also?
How long are you taking between cycles?
I am 44 looking for a relatively safe way to cycle during the year. A safe amount of time on and off but to look good year round.
Best of luck.

----------


## over40mule

Duck of Death : You go dude! Hope you steal some hottie from a 30 yr old..LOL. Listen, I'm 42 and have been on 1 IU for 2 months. About your testosterone concerns. I am going through a HRT clinic, all legal and FDA approved drugs. The HGH I get is made through a compound pharmacy and is overdosed and I only pay $8 an IU. When I did just 2 IU i got all the sides.. puffyness, jointpain..etc. Since I am back to 1 IU I feel 20 something again. If you want the info about the HRT clinic let me know? There 100% legit!

----------


## over40mule

Map: How old are you?

----------


## Duck of Death

> Good post Duck. Did you come off of the HGH also?
> How long are you taking between cycles?
> I am 44 looking for a relatively safe way to cycle during the year. A safe amount of time on and off but to look good year round.
> Best of luck.



Hey BigjohnR:
Nope, I have continued with the HGH all along and after the test. I use 1.5iu/day with Sundays off. I will take at least twelve weeks off and probably begin my next cycle sometime after the holidays as I plan to fly to AZ to see my kids and I dont relish the prospect of travelling with AS in my possession.  :EEK!:  Soooooo....... If I begin another cycle in January, I should be able to do two light cycles per year. I will get more blood work done in December to see exactly what the first cycle has wrought upon my organ profiles. I feel great though, and I dont anticipate any major revelations.

----------


## Jdawg50

What brand of GH do you have
I have a bunch of Fitropen I'm sitting on until January. I can't wait!

----------


## bigjohnr

Thanks Duck, have fun in AZ.

----------


## 63190

> Duck of Death : You go dude! Hope you steal some hottie from a 30 yr old..LOL. Listen, I'm 42 and have been on 1 IU for 2 months. About your testosterone concerns. I am going through a HRT clinic, all legal and FDA approved drugs. The HGH I get is made through a compound pharmacy and is overdosed and I only pay $8 an IU. When I did just 2 IU i got all the sides.. puffyness, jointpain..etc. Since I am back to 1 IU I feel 20 something again. If you want the info about the HRT clinic let me know? There 100% legit!


Is it only for older bros? I'd like to get a script for deca and sust. PM me please.

----------


## Dukester

Do the HRT clinics typically script the HGH along with the Test etc??? Obviously the HGH sounds like it is doing some real wonders for some of my older comrades here!!! I have GOT to check these clinics out! Hmmmm......

----------


## ***xxx***

bump

excellent post! any updates?

----------


## Duck of Death

> bump
> 
> excellent post! any updates?



......Why, I'm glad you asked. I have a lot of things to relate since my initial use of HGH and my first cycle (test cyp only - 400mg/week).
Number one, my weight has stabilized at 184 pounds, which pleases me since my waist is still 1.5 inches narrower than it was at the beginning. My strength in the gym has gone up a LOT (leg presses with ten plates now - could only manage six before all this began) but since the stoppage of the test, progess is slower but still steady (I expected this). The NOLVA ONLY PCT seemed to work fine for me. Of course, I did HCG right through the cycle at 250iu three times per week. My cojones did not shrink at all.
Number two, while I was planning my second cycle, I decided to try M1-T for s**ts and giggles. I did ten mg./day for three weeks. Wow!! It seemed to work OK and I did put on four pounds with the amazing pumps that everyone raves about BUT I got acne on my face and chest/back that made me look like the dark side of the moon. This alone will probably keep me from using it in the future. Also felt very lethargic and lazy.
Number three: I started my second cycle last week. It consists of:
WEEKS 1-14
1-12 Test Cyp 400 mg. (200 twice/week)
1-14 Liquidex .5mg every two days
6-14 oxandrolone 25mg. ED (1575 mg. total)
1-14 Liquinolva 10mg.day
1-10 deca 200 mg/week (100 mg twice/week)
1-13 HCG 250 iu EOD
1-14 Vitamin B-6 450mg. ED

PCT using Nolva only

Now here is the interesting part. During my first cycle, I experienced the {Ahem} hardening effect that was so much fun with the ladies. However, I also experienced a great deal of difficulty busting a nut! I was running 1 mg. Arimidex EOD on that cycle. I dont know, but I suspect that just trashing all that estrogen ( I was also taking 10mg. Nolva per day) has an effect on orgasmic capability. I decided to cut the Arimidex (Liquidex) to .5mg EOD to see if it makes a difference. Anastrozole is VERY effective and I think many of us might be overusing it, but again, this little experiment should be enlightening. ( I'll stop it abruptly if I start growing a rack).
Number four: I have now had experience with Saizen and Jintropin. I feel that Jin is hands down the more effective of the two. I just got a kit of Serostim, which I have been using and it is similar to Saizen. I have a kit of Fitropin on the way, so Ill let you know about that.
Whew......... this was a long post but I hope it helps. I'll keep in touch!

----------


## AG5678

You must love the stuff but its $ you a sweet penny

----------


## Duck of Death

> You must love the stuff but its $ you a sweet penny



...Well, let's put it into perspective. I use around 2iu/day which costs me about $7.60 per day. I know guys who drink a twelve-pack of beer every day and smoke a pack and a half of cigs to boot. Add that up and I bet it comes to more than seven bucks and change. Which one is a better investment for your health??

Its all a matter of priorities.........

----------


## ***xxx***

I agree. for this amount of money I would never doubt the decision. after all it is only one question that is bothering: will it be benificial for the health in the long run? there r no long term studies concerning gh hrt. so nonody really knows the outcome...

----------


## johnsomebody

> Now here is the interesting part. During my first cycle, I experienced the {Ahem} hardening effect that was so much fun with the ladies.


Keep in mind, boys and girls, that test doesn't necessarilly affect all guys the same way, at least at 500mg or more. The stuff about kills my sexdrive. NTPA dude posted a study a while ago saying at 500mg or over 40% went north, 40% went south and 20% stayed the same.

----------


## AG5678

Duck of Death: You have any pics yet?

----------


## ***xxx***

he said he was shy  :Wink: 

any updates?

----------


## ***xxx***

bump for updates

----------


## znak

> bump for updates


Yeah, Duck ya ol' wag... where's the up date.

Probably off shagging a waitress somewhere....  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## ShereKhan

Yo bruthas,

Just have to say that your diary is smashing....

Love to read the stuff you post.


Keep us updatet.

Best da luck......  :Smilie:

----------


## Indymuscleguy

Newbe here men,

**** this post has me so freaking excited! I'm turning 40 next year and have experienced 2 cycles of gear. 5'11" 175lbs 33"w 10.7%bf.

I would love a lead on getting some of this good stuff!

[email protected]

----------


## seanw

Bro you cant ask for sources on the open forums and ignore any PM's you get now offering you sources as they are probably scammers

----------


## Indymuscleguy

Sean,

My bad, I was really stupid for doing that. I apologize to the entire board.

[email protected]

----------


## ***xxx***

duck, where r u?! still getting laid  :Wink:  come back and give us an update!

----------


## Duck of Death

Hey my AR Bros and sisters:
Sorry to be in absentia for so long but a LOT has been going on in my life as of late. My divorce from my cheating wife is finally final (got my ass shot off, tho.....) and that has taken a lot of my time.
In any case, let me update........ I just got done with my 14 week second cycle which consisted of the following:
WEEKS 1-14
1-12 Test Cyp 400 mg. (200 twice/week)
1-14 Liquidex .5mg every two days
6-14 oxandrolone 25mg. ED (1575 mg. total)
1-14 Liquinolva 10mg.day
1-10 deca 200 mg/week (100 mg twice/week)
1-13 HCG 250 iu EOD
1-14 Vitamin B-6 450mg. ED
1-14 HGH (Jintropin) 2 iu/day (6 on, 1 off)

PCT using Nolva only

I have kept up my nutrition with a lot of protein, but I have not been pounding food to "bulk up". My weight was at 192 pounds max at the end of the cycle and during the two weeks I have been on PCT, my weight has gone down to 185 pounds. I suspect it was mostly water to come off this fast. I like Deca! It made my old joints feel smooth and lubed and it gave me quite a strength boost. Had no problems at all with gyno. The Var was wonderful - it made me real veiny and dropped my bodyfat further down. It tended to upset my stomach unless I took it with food, though.
Weight has stabilized to 186 pounds - I suspect this is close to my genetic max since I didnt get over 200 pounds on the second cycle. Remember I was only 168 pounds before I started AS and HGH. The weight is SOLID - my midsection is trim and lean-looking and I can see veins in my biceps as well.
My current squeeze is as into fitness as I am - I turned her on to HGH and she is taking 1.2 iu/day. She LOVES the fact that her skin is thickening and getting tighter!! She is my age (54) but she looks about 40 - she is a hottie!! I met her in a sushi bar when my daughter was visiting from Arizona - she was with one of my patients who came over to say Hi. Two weeks later, she calls me and asks ME out!! What a great feeling! Being old school, I am not used to being asked out by women. Anyway, we have been inseparable since then - she loves the body that I have worked on so hard.
Well, enough about my sex life - but I remain a staunch advocate of HGH (and intelligent use of AS). I will try to get pics up - also if you want to see my squeeze, I will post some of her too...... you perverts!
Best to you all,
DOD

----------


## ***xxx***

> ...... you perverts!
> Best to you all,
> DOD


got me there  :Dancing Banana:  

good to here from u bro! sound slike everything is working out for u, besides ur divorce...

----------


## Duck of Death

...OK..here is a pic of me and her on our recent trip to California......
Whaddaya think?

----------


## johnsomebody

Omigod, she's gorgeous!! Even with her eyes covered.

----------


## mfiver

she's 54?!!!! Wow. Congratulations to you both.

My wife would be interested in her GH diary. Can you get her to start a thread?

Great posts, Duck. Keep it up.

----------


## Duck of Death

> she's 54?!!!! Wow. Congratulations to you both.
> 
> My wife would be interested in her GH diary. Can you get her to start a thread?
> 
> Great posts, Duck. Keep it up.


...Hey, Thanks, Mfiver and Johnsomebody. I dunno about getting her to start a thread, because I have not discussed my usage of AS with her as of yet, and I may never do that. I will "interview" her periodically, and report to you her comments. She has noticed her skin improving and getting smoother - I have as well! This effect of HGH is one of the first things I noticed, as well.

----------


## duke911

Just wanted to say thanks to DOD. This is a great post. Just the info I have been looking for. Just had a question... Are you still using one of the anti-aging clinics online for your hgh? And are you satisified with them? There seems to be quite a few and the price ranges are quite different from one to the next. If I decided to try a local physician for a script, would I have to see a specialist and if so, which one? OK... Guess I had a few questions. Thanks and try to keep us posted on your gal friend. My wife would be very interested in her results as well.

----------


## ***xxx***

> ...OK..here is a pic of me and her on our recent trip to California......
> Whaddaya think?



good job DoD  :Wink:

----------


## RA

> Very good read so far Duck...
> 
> Being mid thirties myself I have seriously considered HGH, but 
> 
> have not decided to commit so much $$$ to it yet... But threads 
> 
> like this have me really thinking about it...  Keep us updated bro...


 
Im in the same boat. Been looking hard at it but the cost is high.

----------


## Triposinator

It beats the alternative by a long ways though




> Getting old sucks!

----------


## ADAM BRITTEN

I am a new member....great thread...I think it is all more primitive here in UK...but he have been doing Somatropin 4 i.u.s and Sustananon 250..but not as high a dose as your cyp.I have had good results...in all departments..I am by the way 60.And just been through a divorce and having a great experience reinventing my physical shape.Thanks Duck for your story

----------


## The Moose

Excellent thread! Just finished reading the whole thing, I would love to see some before and after pics, I'm 21 and looking at starting a cycle of HGH and Sustanon 250 to gain some quality lean mass and trim down a bit, plan on working my way up to 4 I.U's 5 days on 2 days off for 6 months. Currently on a cycle of Deca doing 750mg per week and have gained about 30 pounds in the last 4 months with that and Winny. Congrats on your progress! Again, I've got to say what an excellent read this was!

----------


## kesam1

Great post, having a really hard time finding the hgh in UK but considering getting it sorted in Thailand at an anti ageing clinic, Any UK members in the same boat. Duck waht can I say man you look great and an insperation to us all, many thanks for the time you put into this.

----------


## Vegas1973

this is good stuff. I hope DOD adds an update. But it seems its been a while since he was last posting in this thread.

----------


## manc

come on duck...where are ya? great thread

----------


## MajorPain

DOD you have all of us over 40 hanging on this thread for inspiration. I'll keep checking back for updates. Thanks for all the info.

----------


## TheAccountant

I will keep reading your log, seems like you finally got your niche!! Good luck



> Hi folks!! Being a newbie to AR, I have gained a LOT of useful information so far by perusing the educational threads and other posts before I decided to embark on the following journey..... I hopw this will help other who have a similar situation to mine!
> I am a male health care professional and am currently 53 years old. My stats are: height 6' 0", weight 170 lbs. I have been health and fitness conscious all my life and have lifted weights since about the age of 21. I competed in a masters bodybuilding competition at the age of 42 (on a dare from my then-wife), and had a ball doing it. However, I am very ectomorphic and have always had a hard time with heavy weights and gaining any weight myself (got ripped like a rabbit for the competition, tho.....). Since I passed 50, my energy levels dropped like a rock and my time in the gym was even harder. I didn't make any significant progress poundage-wise or shape-wise for years. As a matter of fact, I started growing a layer of fat around my waist that just would NOT come off no matter how hard I dieted or cardioed.
> The long and short of it is, I got sick of going steadily downhill and began to do some research on this board and other sources. After some thought, I decided to start injections of Saizen HGH every morning (six on, one off) at 1.5iu. I know I should probably consider AS (especially test), but I am a little concerned about the natural test shut-down and I think that HGH has the lowest incidence of sides, especially at this level.
> ANYWAY, My results so far are as follows: 
> Week One: Nuttin. (didnt expect anything)
> Week two: Nuttin.
> Week three: Hmm...... started to sleep MUCH better and energy levels went up significantly. Looked forward to hitting the gym (Four times/week). Eating better, too!
> Week Four: Studied myself in the mirror...... started to see increase in vascularity.....pants fitting looser!
> Week Five: This stuff is for REAL!! I am making poundage and/or rep increases EVERY TIME I hit the gym and am lifting more now than I did when I was in my late thirties! I KNOW it shouldnt happen this quick but it can't be psychological after this many times!
> ...

----------


## jbarkley

Good job Duck, I'm 48 and started hgh a little over a year ago, some of my buddies suggested I start on it after I went through chemotherapy in the spring of 2005. I went to this preventive medicine clinic and they started me on hgh and Testosterone therapy , OMG what a difference it's made!!! I haven't even had a cold since starting. This stuff is for real!

Livestrong....

----------


## Tesla

> .....Man, I thought this thread would get a lot more input, especially from the over 30 crowd and those who are just doing a first cycle, with or without HGH. Do any of you bros have similar or different experiences to mine?? The more input and discussion we have between us, the better we will understand the results we can get. My feeling is that this "augmentation" regimen is different when we get past 30, but that is a gut feeling.


I'm actually following this thread closely. I'm 32 and really starting to notice some things changing...and not necessarily for the better. I'm new to HGH and trying to learn all I can.

----------


## Fixr

> .....Man, I thought this thread would get a lot more input, especially from the over 30 crowd and those who are just doing a first cycle, with or without HGH. Do any of you bros have similar or different experiences to mine?? The more input and discussion we have between us, the better we will understand the results we can get. My feeling is that this "augmentation" regimen is different when we get past 30, but that is a gut feeling.


i know this is way after the post, but, this is great reading. I just started my hgh 2 days ago and my newbee gold kit is on the way as i write this. this post is getting me pumped for the whole experience!

----------


## grumpy

> ...Well, let's put it into perspective. I use around 2iu/day which costs me about $7.60 per day. I know guys who drink a twelve-pack of beer every day and smoke a pack and a half of cigs to boot. Add that up and I bet it comes to more than seven bucks and change. Which one is a better investment for your health??
> 
> Its all a matter of priorities.........


AMEN, brother! It is very much a matter of priorities.... I am also creeping up quick on the "40" mark and your story has ecouraged me to say the least.

I hope to find a reputable supplier and start a cycle of hgh, deca , and ??? soon. was hoping to get some more advice from this forum( which is awesome BTW). money is a little tight for me but after going to gym for 8 weeks with little more than 10lbs lost then hit a wall. I need to do something!! started out at 5'11 250 lbs. currently down to 239lbs, but would like to see 200-205. this doesnt seem possible since all my past experience with dieting and exercise isnt working this time. I feel a little better but still low on energy and strength. My max bench, 12 yrs ago, was 325.... that would certainly kill me today as i have trouble with 225!?!?... Not cool, but i'm trying to keep my chin up. Prior to this past 8 week gym visit, I havent seen the gym since i was 28, 187lbs 9% bf... dont expect to get back there but some where close would be nice..... Hell 32" waist would make me happy, currently 36" is all I can muster. Plus I have 3 kids that I would love to keep up with 16, 13, 8 who deserve a more active father!

Any suggestions would be greatly appriciated. Recently divorced and need to get my self confidence back!

Thankyou for a great forum!!

----------


## gabagool

HI

I researched and experimented with HGH a few years back. I too was experiencing good things with it. It was a bit expensive, even at the 11 bucks per, but the real reason I stopped was the CTS. I mean, it got so bad I would be up half the night hanging my hands over the sides of the bed, left, right, left right. After the dose got over 4, the CTS kicked in. So because of the money and the pain, I stopped.

Good thing though. In my research I learned about its ability to help kids grow. My son was WAAAAAY off the charts small. After a few doc visits, he got a script for Huma which the insurance PAID for. The results, after 15 months are nothing short of incredible. I mean this kid was ready for the padded cell he was so distraught over being so tiny. Now he smiles, he skies, he no longer dreads buying clothes. It may not have been right for me, but for my son............I will be forever grateful.

----------


## got fina?

Wow i read this entire thread, and it was great. Im also wondering what happened to DOD. I would love to know how it all turned out this much time down the road for him. Would love to hear from him. DOD if ur out there, post something bud.

----------


## bucs1723

Bump. Keep it coming

----------


## Never too old

I know this post ended 4 years ago but curious is any of you, especially DoD, are still around these forums.

----------


## lovbyts

> I know this post ended 4 years ago but curious is any of you, especially DoD, are still around these forums.


No, actually it's 10 years old..  :Banghead:

----------


## Stoptheslowdown

I am curious also. Any of the op's still around for comment?

----------


## ryobi1

hey Duck...this is my first post, not a expert by any meaans....I have ran hgh many cycles, i do enjoy the 
felling of energy, but my gains were minimal,and weight stayed pretty much the same, weight lifting gains
were non exsistent, but i maintained all gains and firmness of muscle even after a month off, as i travel
frquently and have difficult time finding a gym, or am just too lazy, but sometimes do body wieght
exercises....I was running 2 iu of gh...jintropin I bought from the original manufactor in Hong Kong,
that was my first cycle...have tried blue top, and ********** as it is 200 a kit in thailand....
I am like you in that fact i am nervous about running cypionate , but I have low t so my doctor perscribed me 
some and he will be doing the injections, but he is not aware of the nolvo or arimedex (or should I saay he
has no concern of gyno) although i have......I have been running anavar as of late, and have been making huge 
gains in strength, or i was just to scaared to try heavier weights, ( no...been making gains)...i have started running some
arimidex 1/4 tab every other day, for cutting purposes and to maybe kick start some test, but will only run it for
maybe 2 weeks, I will be finished var this week....i am doing hgh as of last week as i come off of var as well....
i did notice some sorenesss in the nipples, but i think they were just getting bigger as they were kinda small,
now it looks like im in the freezer aisle....I dont think this was gyno, or progesterone gyno, but I was concerned,
why i an taking arimidex....I have not started the test yet, but am looking forward to it when i finish the var...
hopegully it will cure the lows you apparently get from var...var is recommended for men over 40 so I chose this 
route first......
a note on your weight gain could be water retention from the test...so when you finish your cycle i would
be concerned with maintaining your gains.....good to read your thoughts, and I was very impressed with
gh as you are, and have been off and on for 2 years....keep up the updates

cheers

----------


## Auriga66

> ...Hey, Thanks, Mfiver and Johnsomebody. I dunno about getting her to start a thread, because I have not discussed my usage of AS with her as of yet, and I may never do that. I will "interview" her periodically, and report to you her comments. She has noticed her skin improving and getting smoother - I have as well! This effect of HGH is one of the first things I noticed, as well.


Havent seen a post from Duck of Death since May of 2005. Wondering if hes still with us? Im turning 54 this year and had some questions.

----------

